# Cagliari - Inter: 1 Marzo 2019 ore 20:30. Tv e Sreaming.



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2019)

L'inter stasera affronterà al Sant'Elia, sempre senza il suo ex-capitano Icardi, il Cagliari di Maran (reduce dal K.O. di Marassi) desideroso di punti salvezza.

Dove guardare Cagliari-Inter?


Su _*Sky *_e streaming relativo a partire dalle 20.30.


----------



## Freddiedevil (1 Marzo 2019)

Dopo Firenze, ve lo dico io, regalino is coming


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Marzo 2019)

forza cagliari ...


----------



## Comic Sans (1 Marzo 2019)

La vincono 1-0 su rigore al 124'


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dopo Firenze, ve lo dico io, regalino is coming



Sisi, Pavoletti è già pronto...


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2019)

il cagliari è in crisi di risultati,però in casa vende cara la pelle (ha perso solo due volte con il minimo scarto).
l'inter dovrebbe vincere,ma non si sa mai vediamo.
avrei preferito rimanesse domenica la gara e noi il giorno prima per vedere la loro reazione psicologica al sorpasso,invece anticipata oggi


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Dai Joao... Per una volta, regalaci una gioia!!!


----------



## 1972 (1 Marzo 2019)

commento del duo di teleiuventus da far accapponare "le palle".


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

1972 ha scritto:


> commento del duo di teleiuventus da far accapponare "le palle".



Caressa romanista, Bergomi interista


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2019)

goaaaaal!!!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Gooooooooooooooooooooool!!!!


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Cagliari ad un passo dal 2-0


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Ma come? Il Fenomeno Skriniar non è riuscito a fermare Ceppitelli?


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2019)

nooo per un pelo!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Che gol si è mangiato quell'asino...


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Noooo peccato


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

Peccato il Cagliari ha segnato, ma prima e dopo ha sprecato troppo. Potrebbe essere tranquillamente 2-0.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Eccalla


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2019)

che palle


----------



## Hellscream (1 Marzo 2019)

Ora vinceranno tipo 4-1


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Pareggio di Scarparo Martinez...


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

Non ci posso credere... tiro al bersaglio del Cagliari e l'Inda con l'unica azione ha segnato...


----------



## Andreas89 (1 Marzo 2019)

Sempre Faragò...


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Che scarparo 'sto Faragò.


----------



## Boomer (1 Marzo 2019)

Sono in modalità buciano. Poco da fare quando hanno questo culo.


----------



## fra29 (1 Marzo 2019)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Dopo Firenze, ve lo dico io, regalino is coming



Il rigore per il mani era borderline.. Senza Firenze almeno da VAR..


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Goooooollll!!! Pavo!!!! 2-1!!!!


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Marzo 2019)

Pavolettiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii

Bergomi che dice " come gioca questo Cagliari!!!"


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Pavolooooooooosooooooo!!!!


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

Regalateci un sogno ragazzi del Cagliari


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooollll


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Gol di bellezza rara.


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2019)

Goaaaal!!!

il nostro ex Pavoletti!


----------



## fra29 (1 Marzo 2019)

Ma scusate ho capito male o davvero Pavoloso ha fatto solo 3 goal di piede?


----------



## LukeLike (1 Marzo 2019)

Certo che la miglior difesa europea prende un po' troppi gol...


----------



## Boomer (1 Marzo 2019)

Senza buciano e con un allenatore con la metà del culo erano sotto 4-1 sto primo tempo.


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

E ti pareva se nel recupero non andavano in porta del tutto casualmente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Marzo 2019)

Comunque se al posto di Faragò ci fosse stato un normale giocatore di calcio a quest'ora il Cagliari starebbe vincendo per 4-1.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

"Si vabbe ma è inutile commentare
partita falsata
dovevano stare in 9
gol da punizione inesistente
ma di che stiamo a discutere"

Non ci credo, l'ho letto davvero. Interisti sul loro forum...


----------



## 1972 (1 Marzo 2019)

....e se il portiere non prende gol sul suo palo, sta pippa!!


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> "Si vabbe ma è inutile commentare
> partita falsata
> dovevano stare in 9
> gol da punizione inesistente
> ...



Ti considero una persona molto intelligente sul forum, ma che ci vai a fare in quella fogna di sito?


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> "Si vabbe ma è inutile commentare
> partita falsata
> dovevano stare in 9
> gol da punizione inesistente
> ...



Interessante come abbiano disattivato il VAR nell'area di rigore interista in questo primo tempo, sarà stata una casualità.


----------



## 1972 (1 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> "Si vabbe ma è inutile commentare
> partita falsata
> dovevano stare in 9
> gol da punizione inesistente
> ...



lo ha commentato l'imparziale bergomi: due espulsioni per somma ammonizioni per il cagliari e ammonizione skriniar inesistente perche'il giocatore prende la palla. a fine stagione disdico sky.......


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ti considero una persona molto intelligente sul forum, ma che ci vai a fare in quella fogna di sito?



Vado a farmi due risate


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2019)

Sbaglio o se Skriniar si fa ammonire con la Spal salta il derby? Scommetto che giocherà Miranda la prossima giornata.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Kayl ha scritto:


> Sbaglio o se Skriniar si fa ammonire con la Spal salta il derby? Scommetto che giocherà Miranda la prossima giornata.



Deve giocare con noi. Non voglio un "se c'era Nedved" bis


----------



## Zenos (1 Marzo 2019)

Ma era petto?


----------



## LukeLike (1 Marzo 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma era petto?



Netto!


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma era petto?



Peccato tutto piedeh![cit-]


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Il Cagliara si stava buttando la palla in porta da solo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

È ufficiale che Asamoah gioca a pallavolo?!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Si stanno innervosendo le melme...

Se la stanno facendo sotto...


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Marzo 2019)

Non dico niente.


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2019)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Deve giocare con noi. Non voglio un "se c'era Nedved" bis



Noi non avremo Caldara eh.XD


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

È entrato in azione l arbitro..


----------



## Zenos (1 Marzo 2019)

Con l'Inter, all'Inter.


----------



## kipstar (1 Marzo 2019)

mi sa che pareggiano....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Cagliari stanco ma orgoglioso e grintoso. Dovevano fare il terzo adesso sono in difficoltà


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Brozovic x ranocchia?!


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Marzo 2019)

Rigore netto


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

Se la VAR modifica questa cosa qui divento una superbelva infuriata


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Noooo


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2019)

Barella da ufficio indagini.


----------



## Now i'm here (1 Marzo 2019)




----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Marzo 2019)

Barella è promesso all'Inter maledetto


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2019)

Barella sparati...


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

Barella...


----------



## Beppe85 (1 Marzo 2019)

Barella è già dell inter?


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Marzo 2019)

Barella


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

Pazzesco e gli resta tempo a questi qui


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2019)

ahahahah prevedibile che il neo-interista sbagliasse il rigore


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2019)

no dai


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Non mi aspettavo da barella sta zozzeria stile de vry


----------



## Kayl (1 Marzo 2019)

De Vrij insegna.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (1 Marzo 2019)

Ma non si può far tirare il rigore a uno promesso all'altra squadra. Il calciomercato di gennaio falsifica il campionato ma anche gli allenatori ci mettono del loro, tipo con DeVrji


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2019)

Godo come un maialeeeeeeeeeee dajeee


----------



## Darren Marshall (1 Marzo 2019)

Finita! Ottimo! Ora facciamo il nostro.


----------



## Roten1896 (1 Marzo 2019)

l'ha presa valero


----------



## 7vinte (1 Marzo 2019)

Siiiiii!!!


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Seeeeeeeeee


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Marzo 2019)

Godoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

Grazie Cagliari! Grandissimi!


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (1 Marzo 2019)

L'ha ripresa Vecino?


----------



## Kaw (1 Marzo 2019)

Se tanto mi dà tanto, domani perdiamo...


----------



## Zenos (1 Marzo 2019)

Con l'Inter all'Inter.


----------



## Ilruggitodellapantera (1 Marzo 2019)

Ora andiamo a prenderci i 3punti.Vaiii


----------



## davidsdave80 (1 Marzo 2019)

Da Sardo godoooo ancora di piu'!!
grazie casteddu!! ora non facciamo ******* noi !)


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Marzo 2019)

Adesso con il Sassuolo come la finale di coppa del mondo.

Dobbiamo scavalcarli e lasciarli in pasto alla Roma.

Poi il caso Icardi li distruggerá dall’interno


----------



## Black (1 Marzo 2019)

ahahah fantastico!! week end iniziato benissimo. Ora facciamo il nostro e li superiamo prima del derby!!!ahahaha come mi piace l'inda della potenza di suninnnnnggggghhhhh


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Ma ranocchia punta?!?
Buciano faceva faccine addolorate da chi sa che sarà una settimana luuuuunghissima.....
Wanda e icardi godranno


----------



## Ecthelion (1 Marzo 2019)

La maledizione della lettera del Capitano


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Ora bisogna preparare i pop corn per domani, San Siro deve essere un inferno.


----------



## Solo (1 Marzo 2019)

Fozza Inda!


----------



## AntaniPioco (1 Marzo 2019)

Se non vinciamo domani siamo da linciare


----------



## EmmePi (1 Marzo 2019)

Come godooooo!!!

Barella si vede che è già dell'Inter (come lo scorso anno De Vrij...)

Domani SET POINT, ma gottuso li ha tutti toppati quest'anno


----------



## andreima (1 Marzo 2019)

Si ranocchia punta sembra proprio che siano una squadra dell.oratorio..se si fa male Martinez altro che pop corn


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

A potenza di Suning.


----------



## Aron (1 Marzo 2019)

L'Inter ci ha fatto un regalo. Lo sapremo sfruttare?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (1 Marzo 2019)

Grande Cagliari oggi.


----------



## LukeLike (1 Marzo 2019)

I cambi dell'Inter:

-Borja Valero
-Candreva
-Ranocchia

Mmh, qualcosa non va...


----------



## Zosimo2410 (1 Marzo 2019)

andreima ha scritto:


> Si ranocchia punta sembra proprio che siano una squadra dell.oratorio..se si fa male Martinez altro che pop corn



Martinez é diffidato. Una bella ammonizione settimana prossima....


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Qualcuno che è ancora davanti alla tv mi racconti di Buciano.. se gli fanno vedere la manina di Asamoah


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno che è ancora davanti alla tv mi racconti di Buciano.. se gli fanno vedere la manina di Asamoah



Sono su Sky, non aspetto altro.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Marzo 2019)

Godo !!! 

però vorrei far notare..
per quelli che:
" se si gioca una punta bastano 2 attaccanti e al massimo 1 attaccante che fa sia esterno/2°punta e 1°Punta" 
che in una stagione può capitare che 1 punta sia out (icardi) 1 gioca (martinez) e esterno infortunato(Keita) 
e si va con Ranocchia punta!!! e non c sta la scusa che è rara sta cosa...
quest'anno a Luciano l'ha fatto ben 2 volte eh...

pure a noi.. una volta Borini e l'altra Castillejo


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Godo !!!
> 
> però vorrei far notare..
> per quelli che:
> ...



Keita è fuori perché non lo riscatteranno (34 M).
Non se ne fanno nulla.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Inter 47pt
Milan 45 pt
Roma 44 pt
Lazio 38/41 pt

Ci sarà da scannarsi....


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (1 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Keita è fuori perché non lo riscatteranno (34 M).
> Non se ne fanno nulla.



meglio ranocchia quindi??


----------



## tonilovin93 (1 Marzo 2019)

Se domani non vinciamo, mi faccio esplodere


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

Ma Buciano non parla?!?


----------



## Raryof (1 Marzo 2019)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Ma Buciano non parla?!?



Ha avuto da ridire riguardo la forma della domanda diversa (secondo lui) tra Icardi e Cheita..... una roba ridicola.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Marzo 2019)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Come godooooo!!!
> 
> Barella si vede che è già dell'Inter (come lo scorso anno De Vrij...)
> 
> Domani SET POINT, ma gottuso li ha tutti toppati quest'anno


----------



## Andris (1 Marzo 2019)

alla fine hanno sfiorato di nuovo la discussione a sky,solo che il conduttore è stato più bravo di caressa ad evitarla e senza quel tono paternalista.
spalletti si è meravigliato di chi domanda di icardi e non di keita,pur essendo entrambi "infortunati".
dai cercava la rissa di nuovo palesemente,è un provocatore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ha avuto da ridire riguardo la forma della domanda diversa (secondo lui) tra Icardi e Cheita..... una roba ridicola.



Ho visto la scena, mamma mia che persona pedante e stucchevole... al limite del teatro dell'assurdo.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (1 Marzo 2019)

È un perdente. Cerca la polemica per parlare di altro.. anzichè dover spiegare come mai mette ranocchia e candreva...


----------



## davidelynch (1 Marzo 2019)

È troppo tardi per dire godo?


----------



## 666psycho (2 Marzo 2019)

si gode! ma aspettiamo domani! con il sassuolo non sarà facile!


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (2 Marzo 2019)

Spalletti è la causa di tutto, o meglio non di tutto perchè non ha tutta la responsabilità ma è piuttosto l'ingranaggio che inceppa i meccanismi, anche a Roma fu un casino con il caso Totti, e in pochi difendevano il pupone... difendevano il cagon.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (2 Marzo 2019)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ha avuto da ridire riguardo la forma della domanda diversa (secondo lui) tra Icardi e Cheita..... una roba ridicola.



E' sempre stato un rosicone, fin dai tempi di Roma durante la presidenza Sensi.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (2 Marzo 2019)

A prescindere da come andrà domani mi sento di fare una considerazione spassionato a chi ha sempre invidiato questi qui fino all'altro ieri e li metteva di continuo a paragone con noi.

Se c'è una cosa che vedo di questa Inter, ma non da adesso, ma almeno 3-4 anni è che nonostante migliorino ogni anno la rosa come abbiamo fatto anche noi(solo che loro hanno iniziato prima di noi) non hanno mai avuto uno spirito di squadra, la voglia di lottare, di rimanere coesi. Né pare abbiano voglia di farlo, in questi anno, noi abbiamo vissuto stagioni balorde, avvicendamento societari "strani" col caos quotidiano tra giornali e tv eppure la nostra SQUADRA, nel vero senso del termine si è rafforzata sempre più e mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di lottare fino all'ultima giornata a differenza dei cugini. 
Evidentemente la differenza tra Romagnoli e Icardi(e non solo) sta tutta qui.
Sembrava avrebbero dovuto ricompattarsi dopo la dipartita di icardi e invece, come mi aspettavo, sono caduti alla prima difficoltà, ovvero un Cagliari che organizza bene le partite in casa.


----------



## Sotiris (2 Marzo 2019)

Lo ripeto. Marotta ha devastato l'Inter. E io godo.


----------



## Zenos (2 Marzo 2019)

Sotiris ha scritto:


> Lo ripeto. Marotta ha devastato l'Inter. E io godo.



Ha una sola missioneortare Icardi alla Juve.


----------



## koti (2 Marzo 2019)

Asamoah molti lo avrebbero voluto qui ma è proprio scarso. Mai comprare dai gobbi, si prendono solo fregature.


----------



## Abraham (2 Marzo 2019)

Non so perché ma ieri avevo sensazioni bellissime su questa partita, ero praticamente certo che fosse da 1X.
Che goduria ragazzi


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (2 Marzo 2019)

L'ha rirpresaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa VECINOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!


Ah no ops!


----------



## pazzomania (2 Marzo 2019)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> A prescindere da come andrà domani mi sento di fare una considerazione spassionato a chi ha sempre invidiato questi qui fino all'altro ieri e li metteva di continuo a paragone con noi.
> 
> Se c'è una cosa che vedo di questa Inter, ma non da adesso, ma almeno 3-4 anni è che nonostante migliorino ogni anno la rosa come abbiamo fatto anche noi(solo che loro hanno iniziato prima di noi) non hanno mai avuto uno spirito di squadra, la voglia di lottare, di rimanere coesi. Né pare abbiano voglia di farlo, in questi anno, noi abbiamo vissuto stagioni balorde, avvicendamento societari "strani" col caos quotidiano tra giornali e tv eppure la nostra SQUADRA, nel vero senso del termine si è rafforzata sempre più e mi ha sempre dato l'impressione di lottare fino all'ultima giornata a differenza dei cugini.
> Evidentemente la differenza tra Romagnoli e Icardi(e non solo) sta tutta qui.
> Sembrava avrebbero dovuto ricompattarsi dopo la dipartita di icardi e invece, come mi aspettavo, sono caduti alla prima difficoltà, ovvero un Cagliari che organizza bene le partite in casa.



Non sbagli assolutamente, è l' esatto motivo per cui, ritengo quelli che non capiscono le seguenti cose , non abbiano compreso del tutto, di cosa fa la differenza nel calcio per vincere, a parte la pura abilità in campo:

- I vari Calabria, Donnarumma, Cutrone, Romagnoli... bisogna pensare 10..100.1000 volte prima di venderli, sono quelli che ogni anno che passa saranno le memorie, le anime, le qualità non tanto tecniche, ma morali del Milan, e non è un caso che, ogni squadra vincente della storia del calcio ha sempre avuto una "base" storica, sempre sempre sempre

- non prendere giocatori in là con gli anni e costosi, arrivano soltanto per "scroccare" l' ultimo goloso stipendio, possono dare anche "30" se tutto va bene, ma non daranno mai "31"

- prendere qualche giocatore italiano forte, anche a discapito di uno straniero fortissimo: viene da sè che un Icardi, che viene da un altro paese per necessità (prospettive economiche), e non per voglia, alla lunga dimostri meno attaccamento di un Romagnoli, che vive e gioca e guadagna un sacco di soldi nel suo paese, è esattamente dove vuole essere. Non sono tutti Zanetti.


----------

